# Coverting a direct drive to belt drive



## luny2nz (Nov 14, 2008)

Ive got a Mi-T-M, (CA-4004-OMHB) 4gp 4000 psi and want to covert it to a belt driven pump.
The motor is a Honda GX390 and the pump is a ANNOVI REVERBERI RKV 4037
The cart is set up for multiple configurations,so I thought it wold be possible.
Has any one here done it before?
Are there any sites you could point me toward?
Where are the best places to buy parts?


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Maybe visit www.ptstate.com or www.powerwasherresource.com or other pro washer forums. Wealth of knowledge & info on both.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Phone app isn't letting me edit. Second link should be www.pressurewashingresource.com


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Make sure and fill out your info and sig if you join one of the forums. Those guys are tougher on noobs than we are.


----------



## luny2nz (Nov 14, 2008)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> Make sure and fill out your info and sig if you join one of the forums. Those guys are tougher on noobs than we are.


:thumbsup: Will do-thanks!


----------



## Sirocco Jerry (Sep 10, 2011)

To convert it.. you would have to change the pump..
yours has a hollow shaft, slid-on-to the motorShaft..
it needs to turn 3500rpm to give the 4gpm you'd expect.
Going to a 1450 or 1750rpm pump would be better, as lowerSpeed pumps run MUCH cooler, especially cooler when you are NOT directly transferring heat from motor to engine.
I have sold machines "less engine" to utilize the customer's engine many times..
A kit can be done to change yours as well. I would be glad to make recommendations..
Here ya go.. 
Comet and AR pumps are very inexpensive to "keep alive" General and Giant are too,
but overall Long-Term-Low-Cost.. is the AR RK series, or Comet FW or HW series..
..very beefy, ceramics don't break like Generals do, and kits will be available well beyond the life of your engine.
Be sure and do 2ea. "B" size belts to minimize slipping, and beltGuard is required.. 
SafetyFirst !


----------



## luny2nz (Nov 14, 2008)

Sirocco Jerry said:


> To convert it.. you would have to change the pump..
> yours has a hollow shaft, slid-on-to the motorShaft..
> it needs to turn 3500rpm to give the 4gpm you'd expect.
> Going to a 1450 or 1750rpm pump would be better, as lowerSpeed pumps run MUCH cooler, especially cooler when you are NOT directly transferring heat from motor to engine.
> ...


I am having a hard time finding part numbers-
Here is what I want to convert mine to:http://www.pressurewashersdirect.com/Pressure-Pro-EB4040HG-Pressure-Washer/p1525.html 
This is mine:http://www.pressurewashersdirect.com/Mi-T-M-CA-4004-OMHB-Pressure-Washer/p1485.html
I would think that it would be a matter of turning the motor so the shaft is to the side and the pull is to the rear,and adding the pulley's and pump. 
It might be more of a hassle than what the improvement would be.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> Make sure and fill out your info and sig if you join one of the forums. Those guys are tougher on noobs than we are.



hahaha, we don't f' around over there.


----------

